
After One Tweet to Trump This Man Got $69M from New York for Ventilators - vikingcaffiene
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/rosalindadams/after-one-tweet-to-president-trump-this-man-got-69-million
======
vikingcaffiene
And NY never saw a single ventilator from him.

